# Little help please.



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 20, 2015)

So for whatever reason I have a meddling a hole trying to tell me the proper way to ground this sub panel, fed directly to the main underground.

I'll risk being totally wrong and tell you how I think it's done.

I say the ground connector does NOT. tie to the neutral bus,  and a #6 bare copper comes from my ufer, through a grounding lug connector into the panel, and I tie my water service ground to the ufer as well.

Let me have it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveray (Jul 20, 2015)

Grounds and neutrals are separate at all subpanels and bonded at main...All grounding goes back to the main...

Here is what not to do....


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 20, 2015)

Holy my goodness.

Okey dokey. So this pool house I'm building is of course detached about 150 feet away from the main panel. Do I ground to the pool house ufer, or just have a ground wire to the main? Where do I attach the water main bond?

I apologize for being ignernt.

Thanks.

Brent


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## steveray (Jul 20, 2015)

Good pic FV!...That should splain it.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 20, 2015)

Right on FV! Thanks!

One question. Since my water service is 4 feet away and the main is 1/4 mile away, can I ground it to the sub panel bar?

Brent


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes; any conveniet grounding electrode that is readily available.


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 20, 2015)

You know Steveray, I have been an electrician for 40 years, master electrician for 30 and I've never seen anything quite like that pic you posted.

thanks, very cool!

BSSTG


----------



## steveray (Jul 20, 2015)

Brent....What are you "grounding" to the bar? You need a grounding conductor back to the main from the sub. All of your electrodes get bonded together to form the grounding system. If it is electrodes at the out building, that panel for termination is fine.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 20, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> Brent....What are you "grounding" to the bar? You need a grounding conductor back to the main from the sub. All of your electrodes get bonded together to form the grounding system. If it is electrodes at the out building, that panel for termination is fine.


My main problem was that unnamed tard insisted I put the grounding tab connector from the subpanel enclosure to the neutral bus. I knew that wasn't right. I put it on the ground bus to the panel. For some reason I thought you brought the bare copper, from the ufer, to a grounding connector in one of the knockouts, but then I remembered seeing a lot of ICE's posts on failed dumfvckery and he focused on that in the photo, and I sure as hell don't need that ongoing headache from him. So pretty much what I thought needs to happen was graciously confirmed (along with other helpful information) from the generous and all-knowing egomaniacs that posted above. I am thankful to them, and wish to bother them no further in their humble pursuits of houses in gated communities, twin-engined bass boats, and diabolical world domination.

So I have the ground conductor to the main panel, that attaches to the ground bus, then I have the ground clamp with ground conductor from the ufer to the grounding bus, then the conductor bonding the 1' copper supply to the bus, a bond on the pipes from hot to cold on the electric tankless water heater, and finally the small grounding device that screws into the panel itself and inserts into the ground bus. So the neutral is completely separated from any grounding conductors.

Simple, huh?

Thanks to all, Brent.


----------



## north star (Jul 21, 2015)

*= + = + =*





Brentster,

Are you the one doing all of this elektrikal stuff, or

is there a licensed elektrishun somewhere in the mix ?   :?

*+ = + = +*


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh you prying bastard  

No, I don't go it alone. I like to do all the wiring to the panel, then I have my guy do all the difficult stuff, like make up the panel, run the service etc. This is partly because of cost, as I can pay myself when a budget is tight like in this case, and partly because of availability of the electrician. He gets swamped.

Unfortunately he just went through neck surgery so I don't want to disturb him for a couple of weeks with questions, and since that happened I have to hire another guy to run the underground service and tie in. It's just better if an actual prima Donna does that so everything gets sized and placed right.

I try not not to swerve to far out of my lane.

Brent.


----------



## JBI (Jul 21, 2015)

Brent, A wise man knows his own limitations. :wink:


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 21, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> Brent, A wise man knows his own limitations. :wink:


----------

